
Canada's Mosaid Sues 17 Companies Over Wi-Fi Patents - lotusleaf1987
http://newenterprise.allthingsd.com/20110317/ever-made-a-wi-fi-device-you-probably-just-got-sued/
======
noonespecial
Please can someone tell me how a Canadian company can sue a Chinese company in
podunksville(1) East Texas?!

The whole process has become some sort of absurd Dr. Seuss-ian caricature of
what ostensibly started as reasonable law.

 _(1) I used to live in exactly this part of Texas. If you've never been,
you're missing half of the funny in this giant joke that's landed the nexus of
the United States Patent system here._

